
Testing the Ballmer Peak: Ballmer Peak-a-Thon SF, open bar hackathon - MrDunham
http://www.ballmerpeakathon.com
======
angersock
See, now this is how you promote something like this without coming off as a
tool.

Well done!

~~~
MrDunham
I'm not sure when the last time a HN post made me actually laugh out loud.
Well done yourself!

Also, it helps to be part hacker :)

------
zafriedman
Haha my team and I tested the peak in San Antonio on the StartupBus following
3 long days of coding and a long day at Rackspace. Result of Initial Trial:
Night ends down one developer (sleeping at the hotel at this point) while the
remaining three of us walk to McDonald's which we soon discovered was located
in a "less than desirable" area. +1 to the cop who got us safely out of there.

~~~
MrDunham
We're going for more of a party in SF, and get discounts at a bar after the
event.

No McDonalds though, sorry.

------
dustball
I know the organizer. It should be a fun event.

------
rabidsnail
Relevant: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Zj50DmBFp0>

------
cypherpunks01
Will breathalyzers be provided? How will programming ability be measured? :)

~~~
MrDunham
Haha we're still looking into that... though the test might be less than
scientific for legal reasons.

Programming ability might have to be more subjective, but we've also built a
Ballmer Calculator based off well established formulas.

Basically, you put in your weight and sex, we tell you how much you 'should'
drink to get to the Ballmer Peak.

~~~
clavalle
I personally like to drink and code because it is a natural way to alert me
when to call it a night.

Also, I am a bit of an obsessive 'pre-thinker' so it helps get over that hump
and get me coding.

Strangely, I wake up more refreshed after those nights than when I 'just want
to get through one more TODO'.

Remember: Lots of checkpoint commits to your local repo...you'll probably have
to trash the last couple. and you should avoid committing to the master until
you've had a chance to clean up in the morning. Alarms are good for this.

That might be a good time to use a BAC calculator and post your findings...one
'measurement' per commit and judge the code later. If you do this, please post
a graph. I would be interested in seeing this data.

And may your Ballmer peak become a Ballmer plateau!

------
MrDunham
As a thank you to the HN community that made Hacker Fair (for the Hacker Dojo)
so great, I'm giving $5 off... which means it's $10 for an open bar on Cinco
De Mayo.

Use HackerNewsLovesBeer (not case sensitive)

------
kevingoslar
I've been to the Peakathon in Los Angeles. Unforgettable evening!

------
bluehat
These guys are super epic, looking forward to another fun event.

------
jasontan
Just signed up. Looking forward to it!

~~~
MrDunham
Sweet! See you there!

------
timetopoach
Fantastic! I'll be there

